

What do you think of this landing page? - akos

I am developing a new startup alone. The progress is very good so far. Will be launching it in a few months.
Until I open up the private beta I am collecting emails from people who are interested in beta testing (like any normal startup these days). *I don't spam anyone!<p>So...
Could you review my landing page? I would like to receive honest improvement tips and critics.<p>OK the site is http://www.chilledlime.com<p>(Further questions: what do you think of the idea? Do you like the landing page's simple design? Is the presentation on the right side good? [I don't have a big budget to pay for professional demo video])<p>Thanks very very much! ;)
======
superqd
It's not bad, but overall it isn't "sexy". It seems not to communicate the
feel/experience of the site you are working on. You may want to include
elements that indicate debate (either as abstractions, or stylistic
images/graphics). Or if there is something particularly special about how you
are enabling debates, try to capture that in in the landing page.

For example, we have more of a coming-soon type page for now, but you can
still get an idea of how it's meant to evoke more of the feel/emotion of the
site we are working on. It's a bit "artsy" which is kind of the point. There
aren't many details, but the design reflects the spirit of the site. See what
I mean: <http://stradavinci.com/>

------
raikia
It looks nice, but I would suggest adding some color. Having just plain black
text (with some green) on a white background is kind of boring and doesn't get
the hype of your startup across. This landing page doesn't make me "excited"
to put in my email.

Try adding a cool background image and/or more color.

Take a look this link for more ideas: [http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-best-
examples-of-stealth-s...](http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-best-examples-of-
stealth-startup-landing-pages)

Hope this helps :-)

~~~
akos
Oh, thanks very much for the awesome feedback. I am now in a redesign progress
:)

